# Rallying Sport quattro pic fest



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Often I feel that the rally Sport falls in the shadows of the S1, it seems to be almost forgotten. This is where this thread finds it's place.
Please follow these basic rules so we can have a rallying Sport quattro love fest
* No S1s (There's a separate thread for those)
* No street versions
* No LWB quattros, A1, A2 or streetcars
* *Rally Sport quattros only*








































































































Lets see what you can find, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rallying Sport quattro pic fest (PerL)*

I promise to behave myself.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Rallying Sport quattro pic fest (PerL)*

Starting of with THIS then. So, what makes *THIS* rally Sport special?


----------

